# importing a car



## skippy (Jul 25, 2007)

a wee thought folks, my car is only a year old, and i have been informed its very expensive to buy a car in Cyprus, so am i better having my one shipped over? if so, what sort of prices am i looking at for shipping and import duty?

thx

Brian


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 'Skippy',
I read all about this recently, but for life of me I can't recall where. I know it went something along the lines of the car has to have a minimum of 3,000 kilometres on the clock and owned by the person intending to bring it into Cyprus. You'll obviously need proof of ownership, bill of sale and insurance docs. etc. There are a import forms that require production, but again I can't remember the form number(s)
There are some ex-pat members either driving or considering driving from the UK, but the suggestion is it's frought with security problems.
It's possible to ship it over with everything else in one of those large containers. 
Hopefully you will get more info?
Kind Regards
Chris

Sunday 16th 
Hi Skippy ~ I've done a bit more digging for you and have found a great deal of info on the Cyprus Customs website http:/www.mof.gov.cy/mof/customs
Owning the vehicle for six months appears to be an important pre-requisite and low emmission vehicles under 1600 cc are favoured in preference to greater capacity vehicles. forms T2L02 or T2LF import documents are required at the port together with proof of ownership including the number plates! otherwise import duty and VAT will be imposed.

The information below taken from the website will be of interest? 
Example 1
A used saloon vehicle is 9 months old at the time of its transfer to Cyprus from the United Kingdom on the 17 November 2006. The cubic capacity of its engine is 1789 cc and the carbon dioxide emissions are 180 gr/km. 

The excise duty payable is calculated as follows: 
Initial excise duty: 1789 Χ €3,42 = €6118 

This amount is reduced: 
by 10%, because of the carbon dioxide emissions: €6118 - 10% = €5506
by 18.50%, because of its age (9 months) and type (sedan) : €5506 - (18.50%) = €4487 
Additional excise duty €0.02/c.c.: 1789 Χ €0.02 = €36
Total excise duty payable: €4487 + €36 = €4523 

Example 2
A used cabrio car is 6 years, 7 months and 10 days old at the time of its transfer to Cyprus on 15 November 2006. Its engine cubic capacity is 2499 c.c. and the carbon dioxide emissions are 250 gr/km. 

The payable excise duty is calculated as follows: 
Initial excise duty: 2499 Χ €5,98 = €14944 
This amount is increased by 10% because of its carbon dioxide emissions, i.e. €14944 + 10% (€1494) = €16438 
The total of the initial excise duty and its increase is reduced by 62% because of its age (6 years, 7 months and 10 days) and type (cabrio), i.e. €16438 – 62% (€10192) = €6246
Additional excise duty 2499 c.c. Χ €0,02 = €50 
Total excise duty payable: €6246 + €50 = €6296 

Also if retiring to Cyprus and have owned the vehicle for at least 6 months and VAT was paid in another EU Country then no VAT or import tax is payable.
If you are a retiree in Cyprus then vehicles bought in cyprus are free of vehicle duty.
Hope this helps one and all
Regards,
Chris


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

My friend and I have really looked into taking our own cars over to Cyprus as he is about to move over permenant and myself also in the future . We have looked on the Cyprus custom web sites and at all the reviews on different web sites and have come to the conclusion it is not worth the hassle , between the amount of tax for the car that you have to pay bringing the car in and the running back and forward to the customs at Nicosia and the way they muck you about , It`s just not worth it .


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

There you go ~ there appears to be varying experiences mainly dependant on the engine size, but there's even more hassle if you try and trade the car in at local dealerships?


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Its not easy trying to decide what to do, can only get all imfo and decide near the time. thanks for the imfo Chris.
Tricia


----------



## flouri1971 (Aug 28, 2007)

I would contact a shipping agent, they will arrange all this for you and give you a quote before you decide. We know expats from the UK that have done this and it saved a lot of hassle in the long run. Good luck.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi skippy, I have a copy of the Cyp government car tax calculator, if you pm me (or anybody) with your email addy, I will fire it ove.
Cheers
Grumpy


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like my hard work within this thread was overlooked as it also includes the calculation?


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Chris & Andrea,
Your hard work has not been in vain, and is appreciated and should I say well explained, however I have it on a spreadsheet where you simply put the vehicle details in, purchase dates etc and it does it for you, I would be happy to fire it across to you to use or distribute.
Cheers


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 'Grumpy'
Just me being grumpy ~ down to this rubbish Easter weather, although there's a strange yellow thing shining through the window as my fingers move briskly across the key board 'ha ha'. The good news is that Easter won't be as early again for another 150 years!
Yes it would be great if you can e-mail the formula over to me. Is it something that can be 'posted' for all to see or are there some restrictions?
Anyway glad to say the sun has perked me up a bit, so you have a nice day now!
Regards,
Chris


----------



## exja (Oct 25, 2007)

I just find this webpage with info about importing cars to Cyprus:

MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS - Information for Overseas Cypriots - Importation and Registration of used cars by Repatriates


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

My suggestion would also e to write the customs dept an email, and get a definitive answer. Re the 6 months and not registering the car you should ensure the insurer in the country of origin will continue to insure also.


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Importing a Car*

Hi,
I have lived and worked in my countries and importing vehicles is more of a hassle especially when you want to didpose of it. My advice is dont to it. Look at concessions that you may be entitled to. Weigh up the cost, hassle at customs, travelling to different offices and via different countries etc compared to buying locally with a good dealer and there are some enjoying the benefits. Go with the money in your pocket.

Good Luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are retiring and can prove you have enough income to live on you dont have to pay import duty. However if you have to work when you come here you will have to pay the import duty.
We had a beautiful almost new car when we moved over and after working out the cost of transport and the duty we would have had to pay plus all the hassle involved we reluctantly sold it before coming over.
Also worth bearing in mind is the type of vehicle.
With the high kerbs and bad road surfaces(in some place no proper road surface) 4x4 vehicles are by far the best for Cyprus as the roads play havoc with other cars.


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

grumpy said:


> Chris & Andrea,
> Your hard work has not been in vain, and is appreciated and should I say well explained, however I have it on a spreadsheet where you simply put the vehicle details in, purchase dates etc and it does it for you, I would be happy to fire it across to you to use or distribute.
> Cheers



Hi, we are intending to relocate (and work) to Cyprus early 2010 and wanted to bring our trusty 14 year old Toyota Estima with us. To say we are confused by all the contrary advice on the forums with regards to the cost of import is an understatement.

Please could you help

Thanks PJ and DB


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PJandDB said:


> Hi, we are intending to relocate (and work) to Cyprus early 2010 and wanted to bring our trusty 14 year old Toyota Estima with us. To say we are confused by all the contrary advice on the forums with regards to the cost of import is an understatement.
> 
> Please could you help
> 
> Thanks PJ and DB


The problem is that a lot of the info is out of date. What I said in my previous post on this thread is now out of date
If we were coming now we would have brought our car with us. However it was a 2 year old Mercedes which would cost far more here that it cost us but at the time the VAT we would have had to pay on top of the transport costs made it prohibitive.
Now however the import duties are very low if indeed you have any to pay at all. 
What you do need to take into consideration though is the age and value of the car.
Personally I would not bring a 14 year old car but of course you knowwhat condition it is in and whether it is worth the cost of transporting it.
Something to consider is that vehicles do not rust in Cyprus and older vehicles tend to be in far better condition than cars of the same age in the UK.

Veronica


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for that, I have spent a day going potty looking at out of date forum posts. Our van is in really good condition and we hoped to fill it with belongings to save on other shipping costs. 
Please could you advise a reliable agent (for working out our total costs)

Andio!

PJ and DB


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

we shall be importing a car and good in a 20 foot container for a total cost inc vat of 1440 that is taking car and goods to enfield they load the container they also can deliver to address in cyprus for extra costs


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that Dave


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

no probs pm for details i you need


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Remember if using a RoRo service to bring the car over, it must be absolutely empty with no cargo or belongings whatsoever.

We used the RoRo from Southampton and it only cost £410 (inc VAT) to bring it over.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

grumpy said:


> Remember if using a RoRo service to bring the car over, it must be absolutely empty with no cargo or belongings whatsoever.
> 
> We used the RoRo from Southampton and it only cost £410 (inc VAT) to bring it over.


Erm I don't think the car has to be empty. Two sets of friends have brought over cars on the Southampton RoRO with personal belongings in and neither had any problems. The car will be searched by customs....thoroughly! and that was evident when they collected their cars from the port.


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

When handing the car over at Southampton you sign a declaration which states many things Amongst those that the vehicle is accepted on the ferry as empty. This totally exonerates the company from any claim on the basis of losses whilst onboard and is meant to ensure that the vehicle has no items which may prove flammable.

The form also permits disconnection of batteries ar movement of the vehicle for any reason they see fit.

It must be unlocked and remain so throughout the seaward leg.

Although your friends had a good experience, it could just as easily have been not so pleasant.




BabsM said:


> Erm I don't think the car has to be empty. Two sets of friends have brought over cars on the Southampton RoRO with personal belongings in and neither had any problems. The car will be searched by customs....thoroughly! and that was evident when they collected their cars from the port.


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for this, I must say I think Im more confused now than when I started.... I guess the inference is if I load the car up and manage to get a shipper to take it ....its at my own risk... DB


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Yup


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

grumpy said:


> Hi skippy, I have a copy of the Cyp government car tax calculator, if you pm me (or anybody) with your email addy, I will fire it ove.
> Cheers
> Grumpy


Hi there grumpy

could you please send me on a copy of the tax car calculator please if you still have it i am moving to secret valley and stuck on what to do with my car was going to buy a new one but now read that you need to own car for 6 months.

thanks marc 
[email protected]


----------



## PJandDB (Oct 29, 2009)

lyndamarcx said:


> Hi there grumpy
> 
> could you please send me on a copy of the tax car calculator please if you still have it i am moving to secret valley and stuck on what to do with my car was going to buy a new one but now read that you need to own car for 6 months.
> 
> ...


Contact Bob at Britmovers... he sorted it us


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

*welcome*



lyndamarcx said:


> Hi there grumpy
> 
> could you please send me on a copy of the tax car calculator please if you still have it i am moving to secret valley and stuck on what to do with my car was going to buy a new one but now read that you need to own car for 6 months.
> 
> ...



You are welcome to this info Lynda, The spreadsheet and the relevant links are attached, they are very easy.
Doug


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

grumpy said:


> You are welcome to this info Lynda, The spreadsheet and the relevant links are attached, they are very easy.
> Doug


Grumpy, did you mean to attach a link? If so, I can't find it.


----------



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi, 
We have been quoted nearly £3000 by a few companies for 20ft container from Doncaster to Cyprus so I'd love to know where you get your great price.
Thanks


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

i have now recived a better price for a container 1.100 pounds +vat 
for a 20 foot container


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

lutondave said:


> i have now recived a better price for a container 1.100 pounds +vat
> for a 20 foot container


Hi, that's a good price, does it include a car,?although I doubt it for that price. Are you free to say who you are using?

Thanks,

Geraldine


----------



## alison3333 (Mar 25, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, that's a good price, does it include a car,?although I doubt it for that price. Are you free to say who you are using?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Geraldine


Yes I'd love to know too!


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

yes price is for car and goods in 20 foot container andrews shipping enfield


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Lutondave, 

Can you tell me who you are dealing with at Andrews Shipping as that price sounds fantastic. So was £1100 for a car plus your goods. Do you have the container for your sole use? 

Thanks Rgs Lynda


----------

